# Welche Fliegenschnur für die Küste?



## Bellyboater (24. August 2007)

Hallo Boardies.

Da ich mit dem Fliegenfischen an der Küste anfangen möchte, hab ich mir nun eine Rute gekauft. Dabei handelt es sich um die IC 3 von Scierra in der Klasse 6/7 mit einer Länge von 9`6". Werfen krieg ich soweit schon relativ gut hin, da ich bei uns am Fluss schon mit der Fliege fische. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, welche Schnur ich nehmen soll. Könnt ihr mir da vielleicht helfen? Ist eine lange oder eine kurze Keule besser für den Einstieg? 

Schon mal Danke im Vorraus.!

P.s.er Trööt mit den Meerforellenfliegenruten und Gedöns hilft mir da leider nicht weiter.


----------



## Basti (24. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegenschnur für die Küste?*

Moin Bellyboater!

Nimm 'ne "normale" WF, die reicht meiner Meinung nach. Hast Du einen sauberen Wurfstil und kannst viel Schur in der Luft halten, dann würde ich an Deiner Stelle eine Longbelly nehmen. Mit so einer Leine ist es zumindest für mich persönlich das schönste Werfen.


Viele Grüße

Sebastian


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (24. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegenschnur für die Küste?*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies.
> 
> Da ich mit dem Fliegenfischen an der Küste anfangen möchte, hab ich mir nun eine Rute gekauft. Dabei handelt es sich um die IC 3 von Scierra in der Klasse 6/7 mit einer Länge von 9`6". Werfen krieg ich soweit schon relativ gut hin, da ich bei uns am Fluss schon mit der Fliege fische. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, welche Schnur ich nehmen soll. Könnt ihr mir da vielleicht helfen? Ist eine lange oder eine kurze Keule besser für den Einstieg?
> 
> ...



Moin BB,

wenn du schon werfen kannst würde ich dir eine kurze Keule empfehlen. Longbelly ist zwar m.E. schöneres fischen aber der Wind kann dir da schon mal einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.
Ich fische die Basstaper von Lee Wulf - ansonsten soll die Rio outbound, die Bullit, die loop optistream ganz gut sein.
Ich habe auch eine longbelly die aber eigentlich nur im Sommer auf Meeräsche oder an weniger windigen Tagen zum Einsatz kommt.

Gruss Stephan


----------



## Fynn_sh (24. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegenschnur für die Küste?*

Jop, gibt nix schlimmeres als Wind + Longbelly.
Wenn die Bedingungen stimmen, wirft man die Longbelly natürlich fast bis nach DK, aber bei Wind brechen mir die Würfe zu oft zusammen.

Ich fische mit Schussköpfen, ob das nun für den Einstieg geeignet ist #c
Ich fische sie sehr gerne und absolut bestens damit zurecht, normalerweise einen Intermediate in 10m, bei Wind gehe ich bis auf 6m runter.
Mit dem 6m Kopf ist das dann allerdings kein schönes Werfen mehr, dasn Geschoss :m


----------



## Gnilftz (24. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegenschnur für die Küste?*



Stephan schrieb:


> wenn du schon werfen kannst würde ich dir eine kurze Keule empfehlen.



Dito,

einmal wegen dem Werfen bei Wind, mag ich die geringe Anzahl der benötigten Leerwürfe, dat spart Energie. Außerdem kenne ich Strände, da fehlt es an Rückraum, dann ist eine kurze Keule der Longbelly weit überlegen. 

Eine andere Möglichkeit wären Schußköpfe. Wenn Du die benötigte Grammzahl weißt, kannst Du Dir mehrere verschieden lange Köpfe schnippeln und je nach Bedarf einsetzen. 

Ist ne reine Geschmackssache.


----------



## Broder (27. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegenschnur für die Küste?*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Der Trööt mit den Meerforellenfliegenruten und Gedöns hilft mir da leider nicht weiter.



Wieso nicht bitte ? ******* ? oder was ??
Jedenfalls wird Da Getackel von Saltwaterheinis vorgestellt, wenn Dir das nix hilft - DANN HILFT DIR DAS HIER AUCH NIX!!!|wavey:
Ich bin deshalb damals in dein Fachgeschäft hab mich beraten lassen und hab mir eine Loop Silwater gekauft gleich zusammen mit der Sagestange - Dir Schnur ist nach meinem Gefühl ein bischen sehr dick und wulstig da eine Schnurklasse höher als die Rute. Habe aber schon ein oder zwei für mich relativ perfekte Würfe hinbekommen.
Ist im Prinzip ein Schußkopfsystem nur rappelt es nicht so durch die Ringe da alles aus einem Guss ist, dafür kann man natürlich da keine Schußköpfe rantüddeln ;o) krkrkr
Ja und ich könnte mir vorstellen das bei einer dünneren Leine die leichter in die Luft also aus der Rolle und Rute raus bekommt, denn das sind ja auch Leerwürfe - also ich zähl die mit und dann wenn der "Schußkopf" draußen ist spannt sich die Rute beängstigend ( das die mir bloß nicht zu Bruch geht dabei ) Schließlich ist ja nur die Schurklasse gewärt die auch draufsteht.
Bei 6/7 weiß ich allerdings nicht was das sein soll ?  Klasse 6 oder 7 oder was dazwischen ? Sind die Schnurklassen denn nicht so fein abgestimmt das man einfach bei den Klassen bleiben kann die es schon gibt ? Was soll der Scheiß ? Naja gehört hier wohl nicht hin nur ist das dann wohl eher ne 6er und die gehört def. nicht an die Küste ... he he he


----------



## Tobsn (29. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegenschnur für die Küste?*

Oha, Broder is back! Keine Ahnung aber viel davon nicht wahr mein Lieber? Du kannst mit ner 6er excellent an der Kyste fischen und ne WF ist praktisch immer so eine Art Schusskopf, oder anders ausgedrückt, ein Schusskopf ist eine "customised" WF Schnur. Und was das Getackle von Salzwasserheinis hier angeht, nur weil jemand in 'nem Forum seine Rute/Rolle Kombination vorstellt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass derjenige Ahnung hat. Bei den Meisten Leuten die im Internet unterwegs sind, ist es sogar wohl eher umgekehrt, nicht wahr Broder?

T


----------



## Bellyboater (29. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegenschnur für die Küste?*



Broder schrieb:


> Ich bin deshalb damals in dein Fachgeschäft hab mich beraten lassen


 
Wusste gar nicht, das ich einen Angelladen besitze?!?

Des weiteren wurde mir die Rute für die Küste zum Einstieg sogar empfohlen, weil sie auch ohne Probleme ne 8er Schnur wirft...


----------



## AndreasG (29. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegenschnur für die Küste?*



Broder schrieb:


> ne 6er und die gehört def. nicht an die Küste ... he he he



#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#
Also meine 6er Scierra HM2 würd ich an der Küste für nix anderes eintauschen wollen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (30. August 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegenschnur für die Küste?*



AndreasG schrieb:


> #d#d#d#d#d#d#d#
> Also meine 6er Scierra HM2 würd ich an der Küste für nix anderes eintauschen wollen.
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas





... wird mal wieder Zeit ... 

:m Stephan


----------



## snoekbaars (4. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegenschnur für die Küste?*



AndreasG schrieb:


> #d#d#d#d#d#d#d#
> Also meine 6er Scierra HM2 würd ich an der Küste für nix anderes eintauschen wollen.
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas



Yepp!!

Genauso geht es mir mit meiner 6er Küstenkombi!!!

Tl
Ralph


----------

